# New Clear Creek Channel



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty amazing. I heard on the news that Clear Creek hasn't flooded this big from ice since the 1800's....

Also saw this video of the San Miguel flooding from an ice dam breach:

Huge ice flow rushes down Colorado river - YouTube


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Pretty amazing. I heard on the news that Clear Creek hasn't flooded this big from ice since the 1800's....
> 
> Also saw this video of the San Miguel flooding from an ice dam breach:
> 
> Huge ice flow rushes down Colorado river - YouTube


 
Wow, that was something else.

I could just picture myself wadefishing that with no cares in the world, not knowing what is coming down the mountain behind me.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

How far upstream did this take place? Any chance it took out the dam on LCC?


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

The break was up by Idaho Springs, so with luck, it did enough damage to the dam so it's a bit more runnable.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

boldtwatermann said:


> The break was up by Idaho Springs, so with luck, it did enough damage to the dam so it's a bit more runnable.


That would be awesome! No portage laps on Lower to Golden would be great.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Justin Payne has almost convinced someone in JeffCo to clean up the dam by cutting out the rebar and concrete. 

If the drop becomes runnable for this reason we should name the drop House of Payne in his honor.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Derk Slottow had a goal to try to get this dam cleaned up so it's better. Derk passed away on the Big South in 2009 I would like to throw an idea out there to call the rapid "Do It For Derk". Whatever the name this would be good news.


----------

